# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: شبکه کردن چند کامپیوتر با مودم adsl وایرلس

## mohandesan

چه طوری با یک مودم adsl wireless  چند کامپیوتر را شبکه کنم؟

----------


## Amir 2010a

اگر میخواید از طریق وایرلس کامپوترهای خود رو شبکه کنید نیاز به یک کارت وایرلس برای هرStation  و اکسس پوینت با قابلیت ارسال/ دریافت دارید بسته به میزان پراکندگی شبکه  تعداد اکسس پوینت های مود نیاز متفاوت است

موفق باشید

----------


## mohandesan

یعنی این مودم adsl که wireless هم هست نمی تونه جای ap  باشه؟؟

----------


## saleh.hi.62

خوب شما اگه adsl modem دارین که access pointer هم داره یقینا به چیز دیگه ای احتیاج ندارین....فقط مودم رو نصب کنید و با سیستمهای دیگه که کارت wireless دارن سرچ کنید برای پیدا کردن AP

----------


## amin_iman82

سلام.
دوستان من مودم adsl وایرلس دارم ، تنظیمات مودم روهم انجام دادم (تنظیمات ppoe) ، کارت وایرلس برای کامپیوترها هم گرفتم ، کامپیوترها مودم رو میشناسن و بهش وصل میشن اما اینترنتی درکار نیست!!
باید برای هر کامپیوتر یه کانکشن مثل وقتی میخوای با مودم usb وصل بشی درست کنم ، یورز و پسورد رو بهش بدم تا به اینترنت وصل بشه!! با این روش فقط یک کامپیوتر همزمان میتونه وصل بشه!

میشه کلا بگید باید تنظیمات مودم و کامپیوترها رو چطوری درست کنم؟

خیلی اضطراری لطفا کمک کنید.
مرسی.

----------


## sabair

دوست عزیز مدل وایرلس شما چی هست ؟
ولی برای تنظیمات وایرلس باید وارد قسمت مدیریت وایرلس شوید به این روش 
در مرورگر خود تایپ نماید.
192.168.1.1
درضمن دربیشتر وایرلس ها 192.168.1.1 می باشد.
user:admin
pass:admin
میباشد اگر تغییر نداد باشید

یک عکس در قسمت مدیریت برای من ارسال نماید تا راهنمای کنم شما را

----------


## amin_iman82

ممنون. متاسفانه الان عکسی از تنظمات ندارم (کلا مودم و ... اینجا نیست الان نمیتونم عکسی تهیه کنم)

مودم D-link مدل DSL-2640u هستش ، کامپیوترها شبکه وایرلس رو شناختن و با همون IP قبلا وارد تنظیمات هم شدم و تنظیمات PPOE رو انجام دادم.

بعد از این قضیه مگه کامپیوترها وقتی به وایرلس وصل میشن نباید خودکار به اینترنت هم متصل باشن؟
منظورم اینه که مگه مودم کار سروری رو انجام نمیده که اینترنتش شیر شده؟  :متفکر: 

الان من یه کانکشن PPOE داخل ویندوز درست میکنم ، یوزر و پسورد رو بهش میدم با اون میتونم به اینترنت وصل بشم.

درکل بذارید اینطوری بگم ، کامپیوترها از مودم وایرلس به عنوان سروری که اینترنش شیر شده استفاده نمیکنن ، به عنوان یه مودم ADSL معمولی استفاده میکنن که توسط اون Dial میکنن و به اینترنت وصل میشن.

امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم رو بیان کنم.

بازم ممنون.

----------


## sabair

عزیز من کامپیوتر های شما به وایرلس متصل هستند یا خیر
اگر متصل هستند 
ping
دریافت می کنی
اگر متصل هستند

باید تصویر مدیریت آن را به من نمایش دهید.
تامن ببینم چه قسمتی باید تنظیم کنید

----------


## amin_iman82

من همه تنظمات رو دست انجام داده بودم فقط چراغ اینترنت مودم روشن نمیشد.
آخرش فهمیدم ایراد از کجاس ، این پست رو دادم برای دوستانی که مشکل من رو  پیدا کردن.

من فقط داخل تنظیمات PPOE قسمت Server Name رو مقدار داده بودم ، گذاشته  بودم MyLocal1 ، باید Server Name خالی باشه.

----------


## returnx

چه طور میشه از مودم ADSL Wireless به عنوان Hub استفاده کرد؟
یعنی بتونم یه home Group درست کنم که بشه فایل ها رو Share کرد...
الان یک سیستم با کابل وصل هست و لپ تاپ هم به صورت Wire Less هر دوتا هم بدون مشکل از اینترنت به صورت PPOE استفاده می کنند...

----------


## siAlAn

با درود.
دوستان، من دو تا سیستم دارم، یه دسکتاپ و یه لپ تاپ. و البته یه مودم وایرلس.
لپ تاپم رو با وایرلس به اینترنت وصل کرده ام و دسکتاپم رو با کابل!
می خواستم ببینم الان چطوری می تونم این دوتا سیستم رو با هم شبکه کنم.
ممنون می شم کمکم کنید.

----------


## qazad66

سلام 
من یه مودم وایرلس شاتل دارم که میخوام همزمان هم به لپ تاپ و هم به pc وصل بشه چی کار کنم؟در ضمن کامپیوتر به صورت خودکار کانکت نمیشه و من با کانکشن کانکت میشم. چه جوری میتونم برای مودم pass بذارم. تا فقط خودم بتونم کانکت بشم بعد از شیر شدن.
با سپاس

----------

